
Now on Twitter: 140 characters for your replies - minimaxir
https://blog.twitter.com/2017/now-on-twitter-140-characters-for-your-replies
======
minimaxir
A better way of phrasing the title is that the mandatory usernames in replies
no longer count toward the limit.

Already seeing the new UI on iOS.

